# Chatbox



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Another forum I visit uses Chatbox Lite on the front page and everyone loves it. Have you thought about using something like that instead of the java based stuff?

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=92537 PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello..

We have a forum Chat System that is not even used. Adding it to the front page would just make for some issues I am sorry to say. (Members would use it for some sort of game IMHO and thus it would just take more server resources.)

Thanks


----------

